# Rant: flare up



## Saoirse (Mar 31, 2016)

It's been a week, and I have been having heartburn, regurgitation, and feeling acid in my throat. Been taking Tums and CBD. Really hoping this will end soon, since I've been housebound because of both my IBS and GERD symptoms. My horse is supposed to have a vet appointment tomorrow and I don't think I can make it. I feel bad because I'll have to ask a friend to take him out for me.

Ugh. Sometimes my flare ups can last a month or two at a time. Hoping this isn't the case this time. I just don't want this to take over my life.


----------

